# What kind of helmet do you wear?



## StreetSpeed (Apr 26, 2008)

Just getting back into biking after a long hiatus and I just bought a 2007 K2 Lithium 3.0 to welcome me back. However, I am currently helmetless. Just wanna know what the all-mountain cool kids are wearing these days? I see a lot of full face dirtbike-style helmeting going on, but a part of me says you should only be wearing one of those if you're getting to your destination via chairlift (or some other motorized device that gets you to the top of the hill). By the same token, when I think of your "standard" bike helmet I think of posers in Trek jerseys and spandex on bike paths.

So, what do you bad asses wear on the trails? Care to share some particularly good offerings from both sides of the fence? Thanks.

Edit: Please take no offense to my Poll Comic Relief.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

I wear a Bell Variant for my XC\AM riding.


----------



## StreetSpeed (Apr 26, 2008)

I do not know what that is...


...but thanks to the power of the internet now I do.


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

Skate style helmets have a hard outer shell. Gives me a warm and fuzzy when faced with rocky technical declines.

tk


----------



## StreetSpeed (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm looking at the Fox Flux and thinking that's where I'm headed. Seems like the best of all worlds. Light and airy, yet covers a good portion of the back of the head, and looks killer.


----------



## spcarter (Nov 17, 2007)

right now I'm helmetless, but I'm getting a Giro Hex when I get the money. Its kind of a combo between a skater lid and an XC helmet


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

I use both... we need a "both" option!


----------



## DamonP45 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a $20 skateboard helmet that I got from Big 5.


----------



## dirtpunk7 (Dec 17, 2007)

I use both. The full face for shuttles and chairlifts. The XC helmet for all trail riding that I have to earn my turns. There will be rare occasions where I will wear the full face on a up/down trail ride if the descent has some serious gnar, but I would not ride with one on while climbing to the top. 
I would go with a XC lid until you feel your skills justify the full face helmet.
My two cents.


----------



## phlakvest (May 18, 2007)

Giro Hex. Light and breathable like a XC helmet, but more rugged looking.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2008)

got a '07 Giro Havoc


----------



## splitskater (Jul 5, 2006)

also rockin the hex light and comfy


----------



## Gruzovik (Oct 2, 2005)

I wear a regular Specialized Chimonix helmet most of the time. If I'm on some rougher trails or if it's cold I will wear my Vigor skate helmet - it offers more protection but is heavier and much less ventilated (thus better for winter riding). I also have a full face but there's no way I'm wearing it anywhere but a bike park or a shuttle run - too not, especially if you are trying to breathe - like on a long climb, not to mention very heavy.


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

Bell Faction Dirt lid.


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

Giro E2


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a $hitload of helmets. Fullface, skateboard style, XC with visor and one with no visor.
I wear my fullface the most. Skate helmet for my night rides (headlamp mounted on it) and XC helmet for light riding.
When I jam to the store on a bike path I usually don't wear one.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

A 2001 Bell Image Pro.(hardly used) I tried on some up- to-date helmets not too long ago, and they seem to run a little smaller than some helmets of days past. But the Pro Tec skate helmet was a good fit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

You left out the all of the above option. I ride full face for DH, standard for AM and XC rides, skate helmet for jumping and light freeride, and lidless for tootling around campus.


----------



## ForbiddenBeat (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## ButchNZ (Sep 26, 2007)

Giro Xen for XCish type stuff, Giro Remedy for the scary stuff.

The Xen's suuuuper comfy.


----------



## DPL (Mar 23, 2008)

I wear a TSG Evolution, which I absolutely love. It's insanely comfortable and makes me feel like I'm wearing something that will actually protect me if and when I need it to.

I'm looking at getting a Giro Remedy as well for slightly crazier stuff...


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

Flux looked good to me, but no one locally had one to try on. I went with a xen, it is a great helmet and you can find on line deals and get it relatively cheap. I tried one on at one of the big box type sporting goods stores, then bought if on the net. Saved a bundle. That being said, I like the Hex, and had a giro Animas before and it was great as well. I like the Giro retention system.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

Older GT helmet for mountain biking.
Giro Monza helmet for the road bike.

I like how the Monza fits.. so I might look into a new Giro helmet for mountain biking.


----------



## opivyattack (May 30, 2006)

I have the Flux.. it has been great for me. I never notice the weight or heat issues. The look is really cool for someone like my brother but I'm the type of person who doesn't look good with anything on my head lol. I had to get the desert camo because that's all that was in stock at my local shop. I really wanted black camo. It does match my desert camo riding shorts though so that's cool. You should get it, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## G-VegasMTBiker (Apr 15, 2006)

Currently wear a Giro Havoc. Once I crash it bad enough or if it gets too dingy I'm gonna pick up a Giro Hex, or Xen if I can find one at a good price.


----------



## Motorep (Jun 20, 2004)

Giro Xen in digital camo. Nice and light, good fit, and the white is cool in the summer.


----------



## m4jK (Jul 11, 2007)

Now wearing Fox Flux Black Camo (07). Next time I would buy Giro Xen or MET Kaos.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I have 3 helmets. 

For shuttle rides, I have a Troy Lee full face helmet.

For aggressive / technical trails, I have a Met Parachute helmet.

For XC / trail riding, I have a Bell Xray. This is by far the helmet I wear the most.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

wheres the "all of the above" option?thats me.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

Giro Flak lid for most riding

Giro Havoc for longer/all day type rides


----------



## aph72 (Jun 28, 2006)

If you can picture your head from the top down, oval heads should look at Giro, round heads should look at Bell. I have a Giro Xen and it is the best helmet I've owned. I got last years model as a close-out for around $80.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Giro Remedy for DH/FR or gnarly trails

Azonic Surround Sound for everything else.


----------



## Jason Boi (Nov 29, 2006)

Fox Flux for me.


----------



## Shytie (Feb 22, 2008)

Giro Xen for everyday rides around town and on the trail in the flats. Giro Remedy for DH/FR days or when I'm up in the mountains.


----------



## Splack (Jun 4, 2005)

I rock the Giro Xen (w/ the white digital print - siiiick) and for my full-face I have the 661 Comp


----------



## YZINGERR (Aug 19, 2007)

StreetSpeed said:


> I'm looking at the Fox Flux and thinking that's where I'm headed. Seems like the best of all worlds. Light and airy, yet covers a good portion of the back of the head, and looks killer.


I got the grey camo, i like it!


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Fox Flux on the trails...


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

ccm hockey helmet


----------



## Exodus11 (Aug 21, 2007)

http://pro-tec.net/bike/helmets/cyphon/cyphon.html

this is the one i rock, its standard helmet meet skate style. its got the low profile of a skate style with the ventilation of a standard. kinda like the fox flux...


----------



## CHiEF_N (Aug 21, 2008)

Fox Flux for all AM/XC riding. Very well ventilated and comfy. Doesn't move around at all on the head, but doesn't feel like it's cutting off blood flow either. Washable liner and comes with an extra.


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

I tried on so so many helmets. Bell X-ray and Giro Xen fit me the best in a small.

But I'd really like to see more thought put into the design of XC full face helmets.....You know, competition for the MET Parachute.


----------



## sstorkel (Nov 24, 2008)

I recently bought a new helmet. Went with the Fox Flux after looking at the Giro Hex, Xen, and a couple of Specialized helmets. Used my REI dividend and 20% off coupon, so the helmet ended up being free!


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

depends on what i'm doing:

commuting/road/trail - fox flux
urban/park/ray's - gyro flak
dh/fr - gyro remedy (soon to be 661 evolution)


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

Catlike Kompact - if it ain't Euro-trash, I won't wear it.


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

Protec/Xen/D2.


----------



## calimtb (Mar 22, 2009)

Fox Flux :thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Giro Encinal now, thought about the Xen, 
but managed to find what I really wanted 
and I have a new Giro Hex on the way.

Love the Hex's more rugged look and one of a kind design.

When you see a Hex, you won't confuse it with anything else.


----------



## Fungazi (Mar 31, 2005)

Some sorta Trek helmet with a nice fit system. Its a normal XC helmet. I wear it doing all kinds of stuff- urban jumping, trails, even riding my road bike (visor and all). I've crashed a fair bit an noticed that at the speeds I do, its rare for my head even to contact the ground, given how I land, so I figure the basic xc lid is appropriate for what I do. 
I have considered a skate (or snowboard) helmet for winter use, though. Partly because ice = more crashes (or not, with studded tires) and partly because with fewer vents, it would be warmer (or not, if I can't fit a hat under it comfortably).


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

A Protec B2 sxp
http://pro-tec.net/bike/helmets/b2/b2.html
Also a Giro Hex

Depending on where and for how long I'll be riding, the rockier the terrain the more likely I'll be wearing the pisspot. Saving up for a new full face after the old one's jaw guard cracked (one too many face/granite interactions).


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

The look and design of the Protec helmets appear really nice. I have a couple questions about fit.

Giro and Bell helmets look really "tall" on my head, the Fox Flux fits the shape of my dome a little better.. how does your Protec helmet sit on your head? Does it feel like it covers your head well? (specifically, the back)


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Well, my B2 is quite a lot deeper than the Hex. The front comes right down to my eyebrows and my ears are well into the cutouts. It certanly doesn't feel like it's sitting 'on top' of my head, it's more of a head inside the helmet feeling.

It's also quite tight, it's very comfortable but an X-large is definately smaller than a Giro Large/Xlarge. Track one down and try it on, it's the only way you'll find out how it fits for certain.


----------



## ToneyRiver (Mar 21, 2009)

*Giro Xen*

Giro Xen it's awesome


----------



## willip90 (Jan 30, 2009)

Giro Xen the 09 Fabric covered one .. man these things are super comfy...


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Mainly a "standard bike helmet".
The Full Face comes out when I plan to ride down, but not up, some steep and rocky places.


----------



## zandr (Sep 21, 2008)

I wear a Bell Variant for trail rides on my Reign. I have a Giro Flak I wear when riding my STP in the city.


----------



## buryurfear14 (Mar 6, 2009)

I use a fox flux for now. I've always been a dirt bike/atv guy so i stick with brands I know are tough. When i go full face i'll probably go 661 or maybe troy lee


----------



## freaknunu (Jan 19, 2009)

spcarter said:


> right now I'm helmetless, but I'm getting a Giro Hex when I get the money. Its kind of a combo between a skater lid and an XC helmet


BINGO!!


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

I switch between a Giro Havoc and a 661 Mullet. If it is really hot out or for lighter riding, I were the Giro. The Mullet is for when it is cooler or when I need the extra protection.


----------



## 13MIKE (Mar 11, 2009)

Fox Flux. And I'll need another one now, cos the last one saved my head when I crashed into a pine tree. Excellent helmet.


----------



## Oregonism (Jan 14, 2009)

I have one of my old pro-tec brain buckets from my skater days that I where all the time now. I take it off for the steep, long ascents where I'm going slower than I would if I were walking. I'll probably get a Specialized Deviant at some point as it looks like it stays pretty cool and gives you that confidence boost when staring down a gnarly technical descent. I feel like normal XC helmets have a serious dork factor going on, but I might still look into a Giro Xen as my XC helmet.


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

I where a standard MTB lid but I crash often, I really like my Fox Flux I guess if I had the option I would have bought the light beige option vs. black but even the black seemd pretty cool in the summer.



StreetSpeed said:


> Just getting back into biking after a long hiatus and I just bought a 2007 K2 Lithium 3.0 to welcome me back. However, I am currently helmetless. Just wanna know what the all-mountain cool kids are wearing these days? I see a lot of full face dirtbike-style helmeting going on, but a part of me says you should only be wearing one of those if you're getting to your destination via chairlift (or some other motorized device that gets you to the top of the hill). By the same token, when I think of your "standard" bike helmet I think of posers in Trek jerseys and spandex on bike paths.
> 
> So, what do you bad asses wear on the trails? Care to share some particularly good offerings from both sides of the fence? Thanks.
> 
> Edit: Please take no offense to my Poll Comic Relief.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm running a Giro Semi MX...3/4 face or skater style, but still a bike helmet. Doesn't quite fit into the categories.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I've been rocking a Giro Semi for a long time now. Super stoked on how it fits and holds up. 

I just started riding a Bern helmet. Great new company, give their helmets a look at guys.


----------



## midas (Jan 17, 2007)

Giro Xen, and MET Parachute.. The MET fits me better, and despite weighing twice as much as the Xen, it feels lighter..


----------



## mdean16 (Aug 24, 2008)

I selected standard bike helmet which is what I wear most of the time, but I also have a full face helmet for more aggressive trail riding.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a 661 Strike Full Face which I used to use but now not so much, figured it's overkill.
a 661 Dirtlid which I use 90 percent of the time and a Giro Phase (super streamline hardcore XC helmet lol) for XC rides.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Giro Hex or CF Remedy as requied.

m


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

I have a 661 Full coverage. I also have a Fox Flux or trail riding. 2nd one the first saved my life, it's on display at the lbs. and a Giro Animas i use for night light helmet.


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

A 4-5 year old fullface from walmart. Lol. I swear, the amount of hits this has taken, it should be broken. I was riding with a bell faction but my dog chewed the straps off. Getting another faction this month hopefully.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

fox flux. good coverage. vents well.


----------



## JayDial (Jul 8, 2008)

Black Fox Flux on the trails. Skate helmet and hand socks when i ride in the car with my gf.


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

midas said:


> Giro Xen, and MET Parachute.. The MET fits me better, and despite weighing twice as much as the Xen, it feels lighter..


Does the MET Parachute sit lower on the head than the Xen?

Sucks not having a place to try it on at......or is there? Is there a store online that will accept returns if it doesn't fit?


----------



## Slyp Dawg (Oct 13, 2007)

I ride a R.E.D. Trance snowboard/ski/BMX lid I got up at snowshoe this past december. fits incredibly well, and it's got bits that cover my ears so they don't freeze and fall off in the cold weather


----------



## Roo78 (Sep 16, 2008)

Giro Hex rocks!


----------



## Committee-X (Sep 7, 2006)

Fox Transition, like it a lot so far.


----------



## schneidie (Aug 30, 2008)

Depends on the riding, trail riding, skate helmet (my trail riding includes drops+jumps with some sick downhills.)
For DH, Full face mx style
On the road no helmet.


----------



## New to MB (Dec 31, 2008)

I wear a Louis Garneau, I love it and recommend it a lot. See my avitar


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

Committee-X said:


> Fox Transition, like it a lot so far.


Would you mind posting pics of you wearing this? None of my LBSs have it in stock yet, and I don't want to have to get it on the net, site unseen. I just wanted to see how it looks, and I'm having a hard time finding info on it. 
What size do you wear? What's your general head shape like? Have you tried other similar (i.e., skate-style) helmets that you could compare it to. I'm considering this and the 661 Mullet.

TIA


----------



## Committee-X (Sep 7, 2006)

r1Gel said:


> Would you mind posting pics of you wearing this? None of my LBSs have it in stock yet, and I don't want to have to get it on the net, site unseen. I just wanted to see how it looks, and I'm having a hard time finding info on it.
> What size do you wear? What's your general head shape like? Have you tried other similar (i.e., skate-style) helmets that you could compare it to. I'm considering this and the 661 Mullet.
> 
> TIA


No problem TIA, here's a couple of snapshots form side and front. I wear size S/M. Mind you my head is a little on the long side, so I think it would fit even a lot better for those with more proportional head. I used to wear is the Bell Faction, I love the feel and fit of that helmet too, but it's slightly heavier. The transition feels and weight like a cross country helmet but with a skate/bmx shape. Have you check your local REI stores, I see them in stock from time to time.


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

I currently rock a specialized instict in matte black...I have a head that is in between medium/large sizes....I have found that alot of companies tend to run small and I always end up with a large helmet and needless to say I always look like a giant penis rolling down the trail. With the instinct I fit into a medium and the phallus facor is gone. Plus the instict has that aggresive look that I like...its kind of like the giro Xen

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc...EDIA/equip/6026-100_l.jpg&equipmodel=Instinct Helmet


----------



## Bob Goatse (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey OP, it's spelled "Phallus", but I agree, my Giro Flak totally looks like a mushroom tip...


----------



## E.J. (Jul 18, 2008)

Flux......


----------



## Brakebreaker101 (Jan 4, 2009)

I wear a Specialized Skillet. It looks massive on me but it comes in handy.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

Committee-X said:


> No problem TIA, here's a couple of snapshots form side and front. I wear size S/M. Mind you my head is a little on the long side, so I think it would fit even a lot better for those with more proportional head. I used to wear is the Bell Faction, I love the feel and fit of that helmet too, but it's slightly heavier. The transition feels and weight like a cross country helmet but with a skate/bmx shape. Have you check your local REI stores, I see them in stock from time to time.


It's a little late, but I saw your reply just now. Thanks for the pics.

The Transition was finally available at an LBS and I got it a couple of weeks ago. I originally wanted the Charcoal, but 1) it wasn't available and 2) even if it was, I didn't like how the gloss on the white looked and figured the Charcoal would've looked similar. I played it safe and got the matte black (L/XL) and am happy with it.

OT... Committee-X, where do originally hail from?

PS
"TIA" isn't my name. It's short for "thanks in advance" :thumbsup:


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

flux.


----------



## s30.hybrid (Jun 1, 2009)

After spending almost an entire weekend driving around a trying helmets on a got a Fox Flux as it fit my melon the best


----------



## Marko G (Jun 24, 2009)

I wear a Giro Remedy almost any time im out on trails. Whenever i fall off my bike i always either get bucked off it or go over my handlebars, and everytime ive went down my face has gone dirt first. I dont do any really gnarly trails, but i feel that my teeth/face is too important for me to bust up, even if some ppl think i look like a poser.


----------



## Trek7000rider (Sep 7, 2008)

Been using a ProTech skate helmet, but finally ordered a legit bike helmet this morning, a Bell Variant


----------



## e1eveN (Feb 13, 2008)

I prefer skate lids. I used a Giro Flak last year and I'm using a Bell Faction this year. I think I liked the Giro better.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

giro xen


----------



## Monk_Knight (Aug 1, 2008)

> I wear a Giro Remedy almost any time im out on trails. Whenever i fall off my bike i always either get bucked off it or go over my handlebars, and everytime ive went down my face has gone dirt first. I dont do any really gnarly trails, but i feel that my teeth/face is too important for me to bust up, even if some ppl think i look like a poser.


Learn to fall.

Or whatever, if it works for you, then it works. But for the most part if you fall right you don't really get banged up and your face won't hit the ground.

I'm in the same boat as most people here. Normal helmet when I have to climb. Full-face when I don't. For jumping I usually go back and forth depending on how big the jumps are.


----------



## BEN-OOL (Jun 27, 2009)

Hello all my first post, cool!
I use a Fox Flux, great helmet.


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

i bought met kaos and pretty happy so far


----------



## TrikeKid (Sep 1, 2006)

I have both a full face (my ex moto lid) and a skate style. I don' t know if it's the shape of my head or what, but skate styles are never very comfortable, and always kinda sit on top of my head instead of around it. I'm always worried about gaining a neck injury to save a head injury with one on.


----------



## lostmaniksoul (Jul 20, 2009)

UVEX. Best helmets by far. Nothing else comes close. The build quality alone is far superior than any other helmet I've seen, and the fit and comfort is awesome. Customer service is great too should you ever need a crash replacement. I have a Giro Xen too and that's pretty nice.


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

wrong thread.. post moved,
sorry!


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

I picked the first option, After looking at various bike helmets I am not the least bit impressed with the build quality or protection quality at all. I will get one sooner or later, and its looking like a skate/bmx helmet or something full face with at least moderate protection.


----------



## dmx1 (Dec 24, 2008)

Depends on where I'm riding : for genuine AM I use my Fox Flux, although in cold winter weather a skatehelmet is warmer. For bikepark/chairlift stuff I prefer a full face helmet.

AND BTW : ANYONE RIDING MTB WITHOUT A HELMET IS BIG FOOL and I'm being very polite . Watch videos on youtube and you'll know why


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

dmx1 said:


> Depends on where I'm riding : for genuine AM I use my Fox Flux, although in cold winter weather a skatehelmet is warmer. For bikepark/chairlift stuff I prefer a full face helmet.
> 
> AND BTW : ANYONE RIDING MTB WITHOUT A HELMET IS BIG FOOL and I'm being very polite . Watch videos on youtube and you'll know why


There is nothing more dangerous than a false sense of security.


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

*I have a couple*

My helmet collection is as diverse as my bikes


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

Giro Semi MX---i was liking the looks of this one.... but they discontinued it...... wish the 661 would come out... prob. go for the F14 for now...


----------



## jinxley (Nov 14, 2009)

I ride a protec skate lid in the summer and for less agressive trail riding, an a bellistic full face in the winter and for some enduro/freeride. The fullface is nice on the icey trails here in new england...


----------

